# Reemplado de diodo zener...



## jhoni1234 (Jul 7, 2009)

Comunidad:

Estoy necesitando reemplazar un diodo zener quemado que dice "Z 10M" NADA MAS, y me pregunto cual es el equivalente, ya que en las casas de electronica me miran raro... (y no saben que signinfica siquiera).


Muchas Gracias

Juan.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 7, 2009)

ya pues busca un zener de 10V, mas no te puedo decir, envia la foto para verlo y darte mas detalles


----------



## jhoni1234 (Jul 7, 2009)

Es que no hay mas detalles, es de medio watt, y dice Z 10M nada mas :S


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 7, 2009)

es de superficie o de los normales..?


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 7, 2009)

se parece a este?

http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/139328/FCI/GFZ10M.html

aqui te adjunto un listado de diodos escogete uno


----------



## jhoni1234 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nop, son los axiales normales...

Como el siguiente... http://elyellas.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/diodo_zener.jpg

Gracias por la ayuda!

Juan.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 7, 2009)

ya en la table que te he enviado busca un diodo que tenga las caracteristicas que deseas , luego lo pides con ese numero pero en formato axial


----------



## jhoni1234 (Jul 7, 2009)

Claro, pero el tema es que nose que caracteristicas tiene... lo unico que se es que:

- Es axial
- Es de medio watt
- Dice "Z 10M"

Inmagino que quiere decir que es de ruptura de 10V, o me equivoco?

Gracias!


Juan.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 7, 2009)

Hola.
Pide un diodo zéner de 10V 0.5W ó 1/2W (W=watts o vatios).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jhoni1234 (Jul 7, 2009)

GRACIAS!


----------

